# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 16 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الثلاثاء 16/03/1431  الموافق  02/03/2010

نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة والغبار على  شمال وشرق ووسط المملكة تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية وتوالي درجات الحرارة إنخفاضها  على تلك المناطق. وسماء غائمة جزئياً قد تتخللها سحب ركامية ممطرة على مناطق جنوب  المملكة خاصةً المرتفعات منها ( الباحة ، أبها وجازان ) مع فرصة لتكون الضباب في  ساعات الصباح الباكر.


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15-40 كم/ساعة  .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين  خاصةً على الجزئين الأوسط والجنوبي .  
حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج إلى مائج فترة الظهيرة .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة. 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و22 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /18مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 67  %

سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

اللي نوافذهم مفتوحه يقفلوها لأنو في غبار اليوم وأتربه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*تحت شعار ” قطيفنا خضراء ” على كورنيش القطيف*

*جمعية العطاء تشيد بجهود بلدية القطيف في دعمها ليوم البيئة*




أشادت فوزية الضامن المسئولة الإعلامية بجمعية العطاء النسائية بجهود بلدية  محافظة القطيف التي تعتبر الداعم الأساسي لمهرجان يوم البيئة التي تنظمه الجمعية  على الواجهة البحرية في مدينة القطيف تحت شعار ” قطيفنا خضراء ” الخميس القادم،  وقالت : دأبت البلدية على التحضير للمهرجان قبل انطلاقته بفترة كافية، حيث تابعت  الإدارة الفنية بالبلدية أعمال إعادة تأهيل الأرض التي سيقام عليها المهرجان وكذلك  أعمال الصيانة وعمل التجهيزات المناسبة بجانب تكلفها بتقديم الخدمات الأخرى في يوم  البيئة مثل والإنارة وتوفير العمالة اللازمة ومستلزمات النظافة كما ستشارك في ركن  التوعية التابع للبلدية مع إدارتي الخدمات العلاقات العامة والإعلام  بالبلدية.
وأشارت الضامن بأن فعاليات المهرجان ستشتمل على سباق المشي للعائلات  وسباق جري لمسافة 2 كيلو لكل الفئات، كما ستحتوي على محاضرات وأفلام توعية بيئية  مختلفة، وقالت : سيفتتح المهرجان عند العاشرة صباح الخميس القادم، وقبله سيكون هناك  سباق للمشي للعائلات بمسافة 500 متر، كما سيقام عصراً سباق جري لطلبة المدارس وذلك  تحت إشراف نادي الترجي بالقطيف، ولفتت الضامن إلى أن فرقة أضواء للفنون ستشارك  بمسرحية شعرية بعنوان ” ماذا ترى فعل الإنسان ” وسيكون هناك عرض مسرحي لفرق الفنون  بالقطيف.
وأكدت الضامن أنه سيكون هناك اهتمام للأطفال من خلال فعاليات المهرجان  حيث سيقدم لهم مسرح العرائس بعنوان ” عامل النظافة ” ، وأضافت : سيكون هناك العديد  من الفعاليات الفنية وورش عمل للأطفال بمشاركة فنانات تشكيليات ، بمشاركة مركز  إبداع للفنون التشكيلية، كما تخللت التحضيرات الأساسية باجتماع بين الجمعية وممثل  البلدية ونادي الترجي وخروجها بنتائج ايجابية لما خدمة الصالح العام وإنجاح هذه  الفعالية من جميع الجوانب وبشتى الوسائل المتاحة لدى الجميع . 
ودعت فوزية  الضامن أهالي القطيف للمشاركة ضمن فعاليات المهرجان البيئي الثاني ” قطيفنا  خضراء”.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف: مصادرة 1400 دراجة نارية في حملة  «مُكثفة»

صادرت شرطة محافظة القطيف، نحو 1400 دراجة نارية، خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين،  إضافة إلى سيارات كانت تستخدم في «التفحيط»، واحتجاز عدد من أصحابها، في حملة ظهرت  ملامحها في وجود أمني مُكثف، عند إشارات المرور والأماكن المتوقع تجمع المفحطين  فيها.
  وشهدت محافظة القطيف في الآونة الأخيرة، حملات توعية ومطالب بالقضاء على ظاهرة  «الدراجات النارية وسيارات التفحيط»، على غرار حملة «بادر». وأدى تزايد أعداد  الدراجات النارية وما تسببه من إزعاج إلى المطالبة بالحد منها، إضافة إلى توجيه  الاتهام إلى أصحابها بـ«سرقة المارة، وعدم احترام المتنزهين في كورنيش القطيف».
  وذكر الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العقيد يوسف القحطاني، أن «الجهات  الأمنية في القطيف، صادرت 1400 دراجة نارية مُخالفة، في الفترة الماضية»، مبيناً أن  «تجمعها في مكان واحد أو سلوكها طريقاً، يعد أمراً مشوهاً، ويجب القضاء عليه».  ولوحظ وجود مكثف للدوريات الأمنية في شوارع المحافظة. وأوضح القحطاني أن «التعليمات  بوجودها مستديمة، وليست جديدة، سواء للدوريات الأمنية أو المرور».
  وشهد الأسبوعان الماضيان حملة مرورية، دشنها مرور القطيف، تمكن فيها من مصادرة  درجات نارية وثماني سيارات معدلة للتفحيط، اثنتان منها هرب سائقاها. كما قبضت على  أكثر من خمسة مراهقين، أحيلوا إلى دار الملاحظة الاجتماعية. 
  ولقيت الحملة الأمنية ارتياحاً بين الأهالي. واعتبر جعفر علي، ما تقوم به  الدوريات الأمنية والمرور، «ضرورياً في هذه الفترة التي تزايدت فيها أعداد الدراجات  النارية، وما تسببه وسببته من إزعاج وعدم احترام للآخرين»، نافياً أن يكون هدف  استخدام الدراجات لغرض «المواصلات، أو العمل، وإنما ما نراه من مستخدميها ساهم في  تشويه سمعتها»، مطالباً بـ«عدم وقف الحملة حتى مصادرة آخر دراجة نارية  مُخالفة».
  وفيما كان عبدالله عباس، يقضى ساعات الظهر، في أيام الإجازة الأسبوعية، على  أصوات احتراق إطارات السيارات، تمكن أخيراً، من التمتع بوقته بعيداً عن «المفحطين».  وذكر أن «الشهور الماضية كانت حافلة بأصوات التفحيط، وعلى رغم من أنها تتم بعيداً  عن منزلنا، بأكثر من كيلو مترين، إلا أننا نشعر أنها قريبة منا». وأشار إلى «تضامن  الأهالي مع الجهات الأمنية في القضاء على الظاهرة، وبخاصة بعد تكثيف حملات التوعية  التي تقوم بها لجان أهلية، مثل لجنة «بادر» التي عقدت اجتماعات عدة مع الأهالي

والمزعجين اللي على كورنيش الناصره  :suspicious:  متى بنفتك منهم
والله عديمين احساس مزعجين  :ranting:  ودي ادعي عليهم بس خوف من الله امسك نفسي قهر  :walla:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مهددون في لقمة عيشهم 

800 سائق حافلة خاصة لنقل الطالبات يعترضون على مرور القطيف

مخالفات بالجملة لتظليلهم زجاج حافلاتهم والطالبات يردنها كذلك





يعتزم قرابة 800 سائق يعملون على حافلات صغيرة ومتوسطة خاصة لنقل  طالبات الجامعات والكليات في القطيف بالاعتراض لدى الجهات المعنية على قيام رجال  المرور في المحافظة بمضايقتهم في عملهم وتحرير مخالفات لهم بحجج قيامهم بوضع ستائر  ومواد تظليل على زجاج حافلاتهم.
وأشاروا الى قيامهم بجمع تواقيع أولياء أمور  طالبات لرفعها مع اعتراضهم للجهات المعنية، مؤكدين أن وضع الستائر والتظليل على  زجاج الحافلات حماية للطالبات وبناء على طلبهن وطلب أولياء أمورهن.
وأشار محمد  درويش الى معاناته وزملائه السائقين من رجال المرور الذين يقومون بتحرير مخالفات  بحقهم بسبب قيامهم بتظليل زجاج حافلاتهم الخاصة أو وضع ستائر ، مؤكدا ان وضعها يهدف  فقط الى تخفيف حرارة الحافلة و تلبية لرغبة الطالبات ليتمكن من أخذ راحتهن خلال  جلوسهن بالحافلات وللحد من التصرفات السيئة التي قد تحدث من بعض الشباب، ومخالفتهم  أيضا وضع أرقام وأسماء على حافلاتهم الخاصة لإرشاد الطالبات إليها بعد خروجهن من  الجامعة أو الكلية.
وطالب عبد العزيز الخباز رجال المرور بعدم مخالفة سائقي  الحافلات التي تقل الطالبات، منوها بان ذلك يضعهم أمام صعوبات ويحد من إقبال  الطالبات على استخدام حافلاتهم.
إن الوضع بهذه الصورة لا يطاق، مشيرا إلى أنهم  أمام خيار، تحمّل المخالفات التي تصدر من قبل رجال المرور . 
وقال موسى الصفار :  لا يوجد نظام واضح بخصوص منع الستائر والتظليل، مشيرا إلى أن كثيرا من الحافلات  خارج محافظة القطيف زجاجها مظلل وتسير بشكل طبيعي ولا أحد يلتفت إليها أو  يخالفها.
وبين عبد المعطي آل فتيل أن الهدف من وضع الستائر والتظليل في الحافلات  تخفيف حرارة الحافلة وتلبية لرغبة الطالبات في أخذ حريتهن وحفظ خصوصيتهن، وأيضاً  للحد من التصرفات السيئة التي قد تحدث من بعض الشباب. 
ويأمل حسين الحمود من  الجهات المعنية التدخل للنظر في الموضوع، مشيرا إلى ان كثيرا من الشباب الذين  يعملون على الحافلات اختصروا الطريق بعد ان ملوا من انتظار الوظيفة ولجأوا الى  العمل الخاص لإعالة أسرهم. وقال صادق الصفار وحسن الحماد : ان مخالفات رجال المرور  أرهقتنا وستدفع العديد من السائقين الى ترك العمل ما يزيد أعداد العاطلين عن العمل،  منوهان الى ان العديد من السائقين عليهم قروض وديون لسداد ثمن الحافلات التي يعملون  عليها. واستهجن حسين علي تعليمات رجال المرور واصفا إياها بالمزاجية، منوها إلى ان  الحافلات الكبيرة التي تقوم بنقل الطالبات زجاجها مظلل ولا يتعرض لها أحد. ويشير  فيصل مطر إلى أن ما يجري من مخالفات بحق الحافلات الصغيرة والمتوسطة بسبب التظليل  مطبق في القطيف فقط. 
وأكدت طالبات انهن يلجأن للحافلات الصغيرة والمتوسطة  الخاصة كون زجاجها مغطى بالستائر أو مظللا وهذا يحمينا من معاكسات فئة من الشباب  الطائش، وكذلك يحجب عنا أشعة الشمس.


وليش يعني الطالبات يبغوها مظلله بعد قلنا ستاير اوكي مع انو حتى الستاير مفترض ماتكون موجوده

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف يحظى بجهاز ليزر ضمن 5 مستشفيات بالمملكة




استضاف مستشفى القطيف المركزي أمس الأول خبيرا إيطاليا متخصصا في  استخدامات الليزر في العلاج الطبيعي .
وأوضح مدير المستشفى الدكتور كامل بن حسين  العباد ان الخبير الإيطالي الدكتور لوسيو زاغيتو قام بإلقاء محاضرة بقاعة المستشفى  لوضع البروتوكول العلاجي لاستخدام جهاز الليزر عالي الكثافة في العلاج الطبيعي  والذي قامت إدارة التأهيل الطبي بوزارة الصحة بتوريده لأول مرة الى خمسة مستشفيات  من ضمنها القطيف المركزي. وبين الدكتور العباد أن الخبير الإيطالي ناقش في محاضرته  الآثار العلاجية واطلع الحضور من المتخصصين في العلاج الطبيعي على الدراسات الحديثة  ذات العلاقة بالجهاز مبينا أن فرص البحث العلمي على استخداماته مازالت كبيرة كونه  يمتلك العديد من الميزات العلاجية في مجال العلاج الطبيعي منها علاج آلام العضلات  وتسريع التئام التمزقات العضلية ودراسات تظهر ان الجهاز قد يساعد على نمو طبقة  الغضروف والركب المتآكلة بدرجة بسيطة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تشكيل مجلس استشاري بتعليم صفوى





شكل مكتب التربية والتعليم بصفوى مجلسه الاستشاري للعام الدراسي  1430هـ / 1431هـ في سياق تشكيله مجالس استشارية للمعلمين والطلاب واولياء  الأمور.
وضم المجلس الاستشاري مدير المكتب عبدالله الزهراني ومساعده حمود  الأكلبي ومشرف الإدارة المدرسية إبراهيم الشبرمي ومدير مدرسة الأوجام المتوسطة  عبدالكريم الثواب وشخصيات اجتماعية هم علي بن أحمد آل الشيخ موسى وعبدالمحسن بن  عبدالله القحطاني ونواف الجفال الشمري وعبدالله بن مكي آل عبدالحي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. حوار الحضارات يكرم رواد العمل الاجتماعي



نظم منتدى حوار الحضارات بالقطيف أمس الأول حفلا تكريميا لرواد العمل الاجتماعي في  محافظة القطيف.


وأشار مؤسس المنتدى الكاتب والإعلامي فؤاد نصر الله  أن منتدى حوار الحضارات، انطلق ليكمل مسيرة المنتديات الثقافية الأخرى، ويضيف  جانباً مهماً، وهو تكريم الكفاءات المتنوعة بمدن وبلدات محافظة القطيف في شتى  مجالات المعارف والعلوم والتخصصات المختلفة.

وافتتح المنتدى حضوره وسط قبب ثقافية وأدبية  وتربوية تشهدها مدن وقرى محافظة القطيف، فبعد انطلاق عدد من المنتديات والملتقيات  الثقافية، التي تحاكي نظيراتها في مدن الرياض وجدة ومكة المكرمة والقاهرة وبغداد  ودمشق وبيروت،

وبعد تدشين عدد من المنتديات بالمحافظة منذ سنة  1415هـ بتدشين منتدى الصفا الثقافي، ثم منتدى الثلاثاء الثقافي، فديوانية الملتقى،  ومنتدى العوامية، ومنتدى القطيف، ومنتدى سيهات، ومنتدى الوسطية. دشنت أعمال منتدى  حوار الحضارات ليضع أمام مؤسسيه جملة من الآفاق والتحديات التي يسعى المنتدى إلى  المرور خلالها لتحقيق غايات تأسيسه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مطالب بنقلهن إلى مبنى جديد

تصدع سقف الإبتدائية الثالثة بصفوى يهدد طالباتها





أبدى العديد من أولياء أمور الطالبات بالمدرسة الابتدائية الثالثة  بصفوى تخوفهم على بناتهم جراء تصدع سقف المبنى المدرسي وسقوط أجزاء منه ،منوهين الى  قدم المبنى وعدم ملاءمته للتدريس.
وأشاروا الى ان المدرسة التي أنشئت عام 1412  هـ وتضم قرابة 200 طالبة بالمرحلة الابتدائية باتت اليوم تشكل مصدر خطر على  الطالبات وأعضاء الهيئتين التدريسية والإدارية بالمدرسة. داعين المسؤولين الى  الالتفات لواقع المبنى وقدمه.
ولفت وجدي سعيد المرهون إلى ان طفلته بالصف الأول  وانه بات يخشى من انهيار أجزاء أخرى من السقف المدرسي على رؤوس الطالبات مما يعرضهن  للخطر مستهجنا الحال الذي آل اليه المبنى.
وأشار إلى تساقط أجزاء من السقف خاصة  بدورات المياه وسقف الدرج حامدا الله لعدم وقوع إصابات بين الطالبات.
وبين سمير  العوامي المخاطر التي تحيق بطفلته وزميلاتها بالمدرسة جراء الوضع الذي آل إليه مبنى  المدرسة, مشيرا الى ان المدرسة تأسست عام 1412هـ وتضم مبنيين منفصلين والتصدع أصاب  مبنى الروضة.
وطالب أولياء الأمور إدارة تربية وتعليم البنات بنقل الطالبات  لمبنى آخر. منوهين الى وجود مبنى مدرسة جديد في حي البدرية بصفوى يمكن تجهيزه لنقل  الطالبات إليه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العباس: 80 بالمائة من انحرافات الأحداث سببها  الأسرة


ذكرت الأخصائية الاجتماعية أزهار العباس ان 80 بالمائة من مشاكل وانحرافات الأحداث  نتيجة التفكك الأسري والخلافات الزوجية المستمرة ومنها غياب الأب والأم عن المنزل  بشكل مستمر لكثرة أعمالهم خارج المنزل وانصرافهم 

عن مسؤولياتهم تجاه اطفالهم بالإضافة الى ضعف  الوازع الديني بين أفراد الأسرة الواحدة وانعدم عامل التقوى والخوف من الله، وعدم  الاحترام المتبادل بين أفراد الأسرة والتخلي عن مسؤولياتهم والصراع على السلطة داخل  المنزل.

وأضافت ان التفكك الأسري له أثار سيئة تشمل جميع  أفراد الأسرة فالزوج والزوجة يواجهان مشكلات كثيرة تترتب على تفكك أسرتهما فيصابان  بالإحباط وخيبة الأمل وهبوط في عوامل التوافق والصحة النفسية وقد ينتج عن ذلك عدم  القدرة على تكوين أسرة مرة أخرى، فينعزل الزوج أو الزوجة عن الحياة الاجتماعية  ويعيش حياة منطوية على الذات سلبية التعامل لا تشارك الآخرين نشاطات الحياة  المختلفة وهذه لاشك نتائج تعطل أعضاء من أفراد المجتمع كان يتوقع منهم القيام  بادوار ايجابية في نهضة المجتمع ورعاية صغاره بصورة ايجابية بناءة.

وطالبت العباس بفتح المزيد من مراكز البحوث  والاستشارات الاجتماعية والتنمية الأسرية وتوجيه وإرشاد ورصد ظواهر التفكك الأسري  في المجتمع وأسبابها وسبل معالجتها مشيرة إلى أن المجتمع ينبغي أن يولي الدراسات  والبحوث الأسرية والاجتماعية المتخصصة قدرا واسعا من الاهتمام والرعاية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تقلبات الجو تزيد فرص الأمطـار واستمرار«الغبـار» شهرين  





هطلت أمس أمطار متفرقة وخفيفة على مدينتي الدمام والخبر بينما لا تزال ذرات الأيام  الغبار عالقة فى الجو وسط توقّعات بأن تبدأ السحب في الازدياد تدريجيا ويتحول الطقس  إلى غائم وغير مستقر خلال الأيام المقبلة مع فرصة لهطول أمطار متفرقة يصحبها هبوب  رياح قوية محملة بالأتربة.
 
وذكرت مصادر في الأرصاد الجوية لـ»اليوم» أن الطقس  خلال الأيام المقبلة غائم جزئيا تصاحبه رياح تتحول إلى شمالية معتدلة السرعة خلال  الـ24 ساعة المقبلة وتزداد سرعتها لتصل من نشطة إلى قوية السرعة مع انخفاض في درجات  البرودة قليلا عن معدلاتها اليومية ويكون باردا نسبيا خلال ساعات الليل والصباح  الباكر.

كتل هوائية

وقال الباحث  الفلكي رئيس قسم الفيزياء بجامعة الملك فهد الدكتورعلي الشكري: دخلنا الآن في حالة  عدم استقرار للجو بسبب وجود عدد من الكتل الهوائية قادمة من الجزء الشمالي وتتصادم  مع كتل هوائية قادمة من الجزء الجنوبي، فيحدث عدم استقرار للجو وتصاحبها رياح  متقلبة شمالية تلطف الجو ولكن تكون محملة بذرات خفيفة من الغبار مما يحد من الرؤية  مع وجود أمطار متفرقة وليست بالغزيرة بسبب تكوّن سحب متفرقة وبعض الأحيان تكون  متجمّعة وأما بالنسبة للغبار فسيكون متواصلا لمدة شهرين ولكن على أيام متفرقة. 


الصباح والليل 

وأضاف د.  الشكري إن فترات الصباح والليل خلال الأسابيع المقبلة ستكون الرطوبة في ازدياد مع  الفجر وبعد الظهر تكون الرطوبة أقل والحرارة أعلى قد تصل ما بين 28ــ33 درجة مئوية  وقبل شروق الشمس وبعد شروق الشمس تصل الحرارة ما بين 23ــ 18 درجة مئوية، حيث إنه  بعد ثلاثة أسابيع تقريبا ينتهي فصل الشتاء وندخل بداية فصل الربيع رسميا ويكون الجو  معتدلا بين الدافئ والبارد قليلا».


مرضى الربو 

وفى السياق نفسه  قادت موجة الغبار التى تشهدها المنطقة الشرقية حاليا 1065 مريضا بالربو لمراجعة  مستشفيات الدمام خلال الـ 72 ساعة الماضية .. واكد مصدر بالشئون الصحية بالمنطقة  الشرقية ان عدد مراجعي مستشفى الولادة والأطفال بالدمام والبرج الطبي خلال الأيـام  الثلاثة الماضية من مصابي الربو والحساسية بلغ 1065 شخصا بسبب موجة الغبار التي  تشهدها المنطقـــة الشرقية خلال هذه الأيام، وكـان النصيب الاكبر لمستشفى الولادة  والاطفال بعـــدد 1030 منها 291 حالـــة يـــــوم الاربعــاء و382 يــوم الخميس  و375 ليوم الجمعة اما بالنسبة لمراجعي البــــرج الطبي فبلــــغ عددهم 42 حالــة  يــوم الاربعــاء و45 يوم الخميس و48 يوم الجمعة .. وقال إن نسبة المصابين الذيـــن  راجعــوا المستشفيات والمراكــز الصحية ســــواء الحكومية او الخاصة مرتفعة نسبيا  وذلك لعــدم معرفة اغلب المواطنين بتغير الحالة الجوية فـي وقت قصير ممــا تسبب  فـــي اصابـــة عـــدد كبير منهم بأزمات تنفس استلزمت زيــارة المستشفيات وتلقي  العلاج اللازم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإعلان عن تراخيص بيع الأسلحة بالشرقية غداً


تعلن شرطة المنطقة الشرقية غداً الأربعاء الفائزين بتراخيص محلات  استيراد وبيع الأسلحة النارية الفردية بالمنطقة ، بعد أن حددت اللجنة المشرفة على  التراخيص غداً موعداً لاقتراع واختيار الفائزين بحضور جميع مقدمي الطلبات. يأتي ذلك  بعد الاجراءات والأنظمة التي أقرتها وزارة الداخلية مؤخراً حول الترخيص بفتح محلات  لبيع الأسلحة النارية الفردية وفقاً لبعض لضوابط وشروط ومنها : أن لا يقل عمر طالب  الترخيص عن 25 عاماً وأن يكون خالياً من السوابق الجنائية والأمنية وأن يكون لديه  سجل تجاري ساري المفعول وأن يقدم ضمانا بنكيا بمبلغ 500 ألف ريال.


الله يستر احنا كذا وبدون محلات أسلحه ومو خالصين كيف تتوفر المحلات والاسلحه بأنواعها وتراخيص
بكرا نشوف كل واحد  يمشي بسلاحه ولأبسط خلاف أو كلام  فرغ محتوى السلاح في اللي قدامه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

واستكمال لمسلسل الانتحار ..


رجل أمن يحاول الانتحار بالخفجي 



أنقذت العناية الإلهية رجل أمن «35 عاماً» من الموت بعد أن طعن  نفسه بسكين حادة محاولاً الانتحار أمس الأول بمحافظة الخفجي في ظروف غامضة. وتعود  التفاصيل الى أنه عندما دخل أحد أفراد أسرته غرفته وجده غارقاً في دمائه بعد أن طعن  نفسه بسكين حادة كانت في يده ، ليهرع الأهل بنقله إلى المستشفى، حيث مازال يرقد  بغرفة العناية المركزة. يشار إلى أن رجل الأمن يعمل بإدارة مرور الخفجي بقسم الشؤون  الدينية وهو متزوج ولديه ثلاثة أبناء. 

هالمره رجل أمن  :bigsmile:  الظاهر الحلقه الأخيره

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في الملتقى الاول للمخترعات السعوديات

باحثة سعودية: التداوي ببول الإبل في طريقه للتطبيق على الإنسان





كشفت العالمة السعودية فاتن خورشيد ان بحث التداوي ببول الابل في  طريقه الى التطبيق على الانسان بعد أن أثبت فعاليته، وكانت اللجنة النسائية  بالجمعية السعودية لتطوير ونقل التقنية بالتعاون مع اللجنة النسائية للهيئة  العالمية للإعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة قد عقدت مؤخرا في مركز الامير سلطان بن  عبدالعزيز "سايتك "الملتقى الأول للمخترعات السعوديات حيث كانت ضيفة الشرف المخترعة  والباحثة السعودية الدكتورة فاتن خورشيد أستاذ مشارك بقسم الاحياء الطبية رئيسة  وحدة زراعة الخلايا والأنسجة ومشرفة كرسي الزامل لأبحاث السرطان بمركز الملك فهد  للبحوث الطبية جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز وكان الملتقى بعنوان "جزيئات متناهية الصغر من  ابوال الإبل تهاجم الخلايا السرطانية دون غيرها" وقد استهلت رئيسة اللجنة النسائية  في الجمعية السعودية لتطوير ونقل التقنية نوال الكبيسي الملتقى بالترحيب بالمدعوات  وتقديم عرض عن رؤية ورسالة واهداف الجمعية السعودية لتطوير ونقل التقنية خلال  الدورة الحالية واختتمت العرض بتقديم الشكر لخادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله  بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود وولي عهده الأمين صاحب السمو الملكي الامير سلطان بن  عبدالعزيز آل سعود والنائب الثاني صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نايف بن عبدالعزيز آل  سعود وأمير المنطقة الشرقية صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد آل سعود، وتناولت  مديرة اللجنة النسائية للهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم والسنة  المطهرة بالمنطقة الشرقية فريال العومي بعض أهداف الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمي  في القرآن والسنة، ومنها الكشف عن دقائق معاني الآيات في كتاب الله والأحاديث  النبوية الشريفة المتعلقة بالعلوم الكونية في ضوء أصول التفسير ووجوه الدلالة  اللغوية ومقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية دون تكلف وأيضا من أهدافها الإسهام في إعداد  علماء وباحثين لدراسة المسائل العلمية، والحقائق الكونية في ضوء ما ثبت في القرآن  والسنة، من جانبها قالت الدكتورة فاتن خورشيد: بالنسبة لبحثنا. فالإبل معروفة في  التراث الإسلامي والعربي ولكن أنا وفريقي البحثي أثبتنا فاعلية أبوال الإبل  بالتجارب المبنية على البراهين العلمية ثم فصلنا العنصر الفعال في أبوال الإبل  وصنعناه في شكل دواء وقد مرت التجارب بالخطوات المتعارف عليها عالميا لإختبار أى  دواء وهي: التجارب على الخلايا السرطانية في المزارع الخلوية في المعمل ثم إثبات  الفاعلية على حيوانات التجارب يأتي بعدها إثبات الأمان الدوائي أيضا على حيوانات  التجارب ثم تطبيق آمان وفاعلية الدواء على الإنسان, والآن نحن بصدد تجربة فاعليته  على الإنسان بعد أن يتم حصولنا على التراخيص اللازمة لذلك من الهيئة العامة للغذاء  والدواء والتي بدأنا التواصل معها وتجهيز متطلباتها.




من زماان واحنا نسمع من اجدادنا عن بول الابل اكرمكم الله انو فيه علاج

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نجاة طالبة ووالدتها من محاولة اختطاف


أنقذت العناية الالهية طالبة من محاولة شاب عشريني استدراجها  وإرغامها على الركوب بسيارته أمام الثانوية الثالثة بالخبر ولم يردعه عن فعلته وجود  والدتها ودوريات الأمن ورجال الهيئة الذين يتواجدون يوميا لتنظيم خروج الطالبات  بجوار المدارس.
وتعود تفاصيل الواقعة عندما كانت الفتاة تنتظر والدتها أمام  المدرسة أثناء خروج الطالبات بعد نهاية الدوام الرسمي وفوجئت الفتاة بشاب يراقبها  من بعيد لفترة كبيرة وفجأة قام بالانقضاض عليها وحاول إرغامها على الركوب معه وعند  امتناعها حاول سحبها من يدها وإركابها في سيارته بالقوة وعندما شاهدت والدتها الشاب  وهو يحاول سحب الفتاة من ملابسها وأيديها هرولت إلى الفتاة وسحبتها وأقدم الشاب على  محاولة دهس والدة الفتاة إلا أن استنجاد والدة الفتاة وصراخها لفت أنظار رجال الأمن  والهيئة وتم احباط محاولة الاختطاف حيث فر الشاب هاربا على الفور عندما شاهد دوريات  الامن تتجه ناحيته.
من جهته أكد العميد يوسف بن احمد القحطاني الناطق الأمني  ومدير العلاقات والتوجيه بشرطة المنطقة الشرقية ان شرطة الثقبة تلقت بلاغا من مديرة  مدرسة ثانوية تفيد بمحاولة شاب اختطاف فتاة بالقوة من أمام مدرستها وحاول دهس  والدتها وبعمل التحريات اللازمة تمكن رجال البحث والتحري من إلقاء القبض على الشاب  وجار التحقيق معه ومازال موقوفا على ذمة القضية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مجهول يصيب راعي أغنـام .. ومتهـوّرون يدهسـون عجـوزًا


تعرّض عصر يوم أمس الاول راعي أغنام من جنسية عربية لعملية إطلاق  نار من قبل احد الأشخاص وذلك في احدى المناطق الصحراوية قرب هجرة سامودة 170 كم غرب  حفر الباطن .
وقال المصاب إنه قد حضر اليه احد الاشخاص وقام بالتلفظ عليه بألفاظ  نابية، ثم عاد مرة اخرى وهو يستقل سيارته وبرفقته سيارة اخرى، ليقوم صاحب السيارة  الاخرى بالتحدث مع الكفيل واثناء ذلك اطلق احد الاشخاص أعيرة نارية من سلاح رشاش  ولاذوا بعدها بالفرار.
وبعد ذلك قام الكفيل بإسعاف الراعي الى مركز صحي سامودة  ثم تم نقله الى مستشفى الملك خالد العام بحفر الباطن، وجاري البحث عن مطلق  النار.
من جهته أوضح الناطق الاعلامي للشئون الصحية بحفر الباطن فيصل الشمري أنه  وصل لقسم الإسعاف مقيم عربي يبلغ من العمر (40 عاما) مصابا بطلق ناري من جهة الفخذ،  واجريت له عملية جراحية وحالته مستقرة.
وفي حادثة أخرى تعرّض مسنّ بالقرب من  كوبري فليج بحفر الباطن الى حادث مروري جراء السرعة الجنونية لشباب يستقلون سيارة  يعتقد أنهم بحالة غير طبيعية بحادث مروري.
وأدى الحادث الى اصابة المسن الذي قام  احد الاشخاص بنقله الى مستشفى الملك خالد واجريت له الفحوصات والعلاج اللازم وحالته  مستقرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كسر أنف طالبة على كرسي الدراسة


تعرضت طالبة في الصف الثاني الثانوي والتي تبلغ من العمر (16 سنة)  باحدى المدارس الاهلية بالاحساء لسقوط مفاجئ وهي على مقعد الدراسة مما عرضها لكسر  في انفها وتعرضت لنزيف حاد مما وضع الطالبة في حالة اغماء حيث تحدثت والدة الطالبة  لـ (اليوم) (ام عبدالمحسن) بان ابنتها قد تعرضت لما ذكر وان ادارة المدرسة تجاهلت  واهملت ما تعرضت له الطالبة والتي لم تعلم عن ابنتها الى نهاية دوام المدرسة اذ  تقول ان الحادثة حدثت في الحصة الخامسة ولم يتم التحرك الى اي جهة صحية كانت، ولم  تقدم لها المساعدة التي كانت بحاجة لها واشارت والدة الطالبة إلى انها هي التي ذهبت  مع ابنتها الى المستشفى وقدم لها العلاج اللازم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و معلمة تكسر اصبع طالبة في المرحلة المتوسطة بـ "مسطرة خشبية"

 

أصيبت طالبة في المرحلة المتوسطة في المدينة المنورة بكسر في أصبع يدها، بعدما قامت  معلمة بعقابها على تقصيرها في بعض واجباتها المدرسية عن طريق ضربها على يديها بـ  "مسطرة خشبية". 
 
وأشار مصدر مطلع إلى أن اعتداء المعلمة على  الطالبة أدى إلى كسر في الإبهام وتم تحويل الطالبة إلى المستشفى وعملت لها  الجبيرة.

 
 وأوضح المصدر أن الطالبة تعرضت إلى الضرب بالمسطرة الخشبية بسبب تقصير في  دروسها. يذكر أن الطالبة تدرس بالمرحلة المتوسطة بالمدرسة الخامسة والأربعين في  المدينة المنورة.

 إدارة التربية  والتعليم للبنات سوف تبدأ بالتحقيق مع المعلمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«طير القنص» يلازم جثة صاحبه المفقود 4 أيام 



عثرت الجهات الأمنية في محافظة القويعية ممثلة في شرطة محافظة  القويعية ـ مركز الحوميات 160 كيلو غرب القويعية في على جثة رجل متوفى منذ عدة  أيام.
وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة الى أنه عندما خرج رجل من سكان الهجر التابعة  لمحافظة القويعية يبلغ من العمر 80 سنة بسيارته الخاصة ومعه طير خاص بالقنص وتأخر  عودته لمنزله لمدة حوالي 4 أيام، وأبلغت عائلة الرجل السلطات الأمنية عن تغيبه  واشارت الى مكان توجهه وبعد بحث متواصل من قبل مركز شرطة الحوميات لعدة أيام وتتبع  جهة الرجل الذي توجه إليها في صحراء الهضب قريبة من مركز الحوميات وبعد بحث متواصل  عثر على سيارة الرجل وقد توفي في وسطها وبجواره الطير الخاص به الذي لم يتحرك من  الموقع وظل ملازما لصاحبه طوال الاربعة ايام. وقد بدت عليه تصرفات تدل على حزنه وظل  يحاول ملازمته عندما تم نقل الجثة وانتقلت الجهات الأمنية للموقع وتم عمل محضر  بالحادثة وتصوير السيارة وإعداد تقرير عن موقع الحادثة، وتم نقل الرجل لثلاجة  الأموات بمستشفى القويعية، وجار تشريح الجثة لمعرفة أسباب الوفاة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن ينتشل رضيعا من بيارة عميقة 



أنقذت العناية الإلهية حياة طفل يبلغ من العمر سنة ونصف السنة بعد أن وقع في بيارة  مكشوفة بمركز الفردانية التابع لمحافظة بقيق حيث قام المواطن نايف هادي الهاجري احد  موظفي مركز الفردانية التابع لإمارة المنطقة الشرقية بتضحية وشجاعة كبيرة بإنقاذ  الطفل اثر سقوطه في البيارة وفي زمن قياسي قبل أن يغرق داخل البيارة .
وتعود  تفاصيل الحادث عندما كان الطفل والبالغ من العمر سنة ونصف السنة يلعب بالقرب من  منزله ثم سقط في البيارة المكشوفة وصرخت الأم لفقدانها طفلها بأعلى صوتها مستنجدة  بأهل الخير لإنقاذ طفلها حيث لم تستطع أن تفعل شيئا حيث قام المواطن بالنزول الى  البيارة وإنقاذ حياة الطفل من الغرق وموت محقق وفور إخراج الطفل من البيارة تم نقله  إلى المركز الصحي بالفردانية حيث تم تحويله إلى مستشفى الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز  بعريعرة لتلقي العلاج اللازم و استقرت حالة الطفل وهو بحالة صحية جيدة .
وتلقى  منقذ الطفل إشادة كبيرة من الجميع على شجاعته وتضحيته في إنقاذ طفل الفردانية من  الغرق في البيارة

سنه ونصف تتركيه يلعب بالشارع  :weird: 
ليش ياحجيه  :yarr:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالب يهدد فتاة بنشر صورها بعد توبتها


أوقفت شرطة جدة شابا اثر قيامه بمحاولة ابتزاز فتاة وتهديدها بنشر  صورها وذلك اثر وجود علاقة غير مشروعة سابقة بينهما الا ان الفتاة ابتعدت عنه وقررت  التوبة.
وشددت الفتاة في شكواها على أن الشاب لم يبال واستمر في تهديدها بفضحها  من خلال الصور الشخصية الخاصة بها والموجودة لديه إذا لم تستجب له وتحقق رغباته  بالخروج معه ..اما إذا وافقته بالخروج - سيقوم بتسليمها كامل الصور الخاصة بها  والموجودة لديه كما هددها بنشر صورها إذا أبلغت الجهات المختصة.
تم اعداد كمين للشاب و تحديد موقع اللقاء حيث حضر الشاب الى احد الاسواق وعند حضور  الشاب وترجله من سيارته لمقابلتها، تم القبض عليه وبتفتيشه عثر على صور الفتاة  بحوزته وتم احالته للجهات المعنية في الشرطة.
الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة جدة العقيد  مسفر الجعيد اكد ان مركز شرطة الشمالية تسلم ملف التحقيق في القضية وجرى ايقاف  الشاب على ذمة القضية واتضح انه لا يزال طالبا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استئصال كيس مائي يزن 37 لتراً من بطن مريض



بطن المريض قبل إجراء العملية له 



نجح فريق طبي بقسم الجراحة العامة بمستشفى الملك فهد المركزي  بجازان في إجراء عملية جراحية لمريض في العقد الثامن من عمره يعاني تورما كبيرا في  البطن .. وأوضح استشاري جراحة عامة ورئيس أقسام الجراحة بجازان الدكتور عبدالرحمن  العريشي أن المريض كان يعاني الورم منذ طفولته في السنة الثانية من عمره وراجع  مستشفى الملك فهد المركزي وكان يشكو من ألم وتورّم في البطن ويعاني ضيق التنفس  وضعفا شديدا في وظائف الكلى وتم عمل الفحوصات اللازمة له وأظهرت الأشعة المقطعية  للبطن وجود كيس مائي كبير (كيس كلابي)، مضيفاً إنه تم إجراء عملية للمريض، حيث تمت  إزالة كيس مائي يزن 37 لتراً يحتوي على سوائل وأكياس تابعة مشيراً إلى أن الكيس  المائي يعتبر أكبر كيس مائي يتم استئصاله على مستوى العالم من حيث الوزن، وتم تقديم  هذا الحدث لتوثيقه بكتاب غينيس للأرقام القياسية العالمية.

 :wut: وكل شي قالوا بيحطوه في كتاب غينيس
حتى هذا بعد  :something:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رحيل مسن تحت طعنات نجله المضطرب نفسيا


فارق مسن، في الخامسة والسبعين من عمره، الحياة أمس في مستشفى جازان، بعد تعرضه إلى  طعنات مميتة من نجله المصاب بمرض عصبي. حي مصلى العيد في جازان عاش أمس حالة من  الصدمة بعد رحيل المسن تحت طعنات نجله، الذي يعاني من مرض نفسي مزمن، وبحسب  الحيثيات فإن المجني عليه تلقى عدة طعنات، فنقل على عجل إلى المستشفى العام وحاول  الأطباء إنقاذ حياته بلا طائل. وباشرت سلطات الأمن مسرح الحادث فيما تحفظت على أداة  الجريمة وتوقيف المتهم. وذكر شهود عيان، أن الابن سدد عدة طعنات إلى والده الذي  حاول الإفلات، لكنه لحق به في الشارع حتى سقط أرضا وسط بركة من الدماء. وأبلغ  المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة في منطقة جازان المقدم عوض القحطاني أن الجهات المعنية تولت  التحقيق في الحادث، ونقلت المسن إلى المستشفى، واتضح أنه تلقى طعنات متفرقة تسببت  في رحليه لاحقا، ومازالت التحريات مستمرة.

الظاهر انو العالم قاعد يعيش أزمه نفسيه  :toung: 
ازهاق أرواح كل يوم وفي النهايه يقولولك الجاني يعاني من ازمه نفسيه أو اضطرابات عصبيه  :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابن يهاجم والده بالمستشفى للتوقيع على أوراق ليرثه بعد  وفاته

تعرضت أخصائية اجتماعية إلى شتائم وسب من ابن أحد المرضى المنومين في أحد  المستشفيات الخاصة الكبيرة في الرياض عندما قامت بمنعه من إجبار والده المريض من  "التوقيع" على بعض الأوراق التي كانت بحوزته. 
 
وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة عندما سمعت إحدى الأخصائيات الاجتماعيات السعوديات في  المستشفى صراخ امرأة داخل إحدى غرف المرضى في وقت الزيارة فهرعت الأخصائية لمصدر  الصراخ ودخلت على الفور إلى غرفة أحد المنومين في المستشفى فوجدت شاباً يحاول إجبار  والده المريض العاجز عن الحركة أن "يبصم" على بعض الأوراق لكي يستولي الابن على  أموال والده بعد وفاته وأخته تصرخ وتحاول منعه ولم تستطع صده حيث قام بضربها وهي  تقول: ابتعد عن والدي ولا تغضبه فهو رجل طاعن في السن ولم يستطع الدفاع عن  نفسه.

 
وحاولت الأخصائية فهم ما يحدث فأخبرتها ابنة المريض أن أخاها معه بعض الأوراق  تخص ما يملكه والدهما وهو يريد التصرف فيه ويريد أن يجبر والدهما على التوقيع  "البصمة" فما كان من الأخصائية إلا أن منعته وطلبت منه الخروج من غرفة المريض فوراً  وقامت بالإتصال بالأمن في المستشفى وطالبت منهم أن يحضروا لإخراجه ومنعه من الدخول  مرة أخرى إلى المستشفى لما تسبب فيه من فوضى ومضايقة لوالده وضرب شقيقته، فما كان  من هذا الشاب إلا أن خرج وهو يسب ويشتم هذه الأخصائية محاولاً ضربها ومتوعداً إياها  بالإنتقام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اتهام نشال باختطاف فتاة في ينبع


كشفت تحقيقات أجرتها شرطة المنطقة المركزية في المدينة المنورة مع نشال، حزمة من  الحقائق والسوابق الإجرامية، منها تورطه في محاولة اختطاف فتاة في ينبع وسرقة  بطاقات هوية مدنية من مواطنين واستخدام إحداها في شراء سيارة. وكانت الشرطة قبضت  على المتهم البالغ من العمر 40 عاما متلبسا في سرقة أحد الزوار أمس الأول بعد  استغاثة الضحية الذي شعر بيد المتهم تعبث في جيبه، واقتادته الشرطة إلى المركز  وأجرت تحريات مكثفة معه ليتضح تورطه في أكثر من سابقة إجرامية، أخطرها محاولته  اختطاف شابة وإركابها بالقوة في سيارته، لكن الضحية نجحت في الإفلات من قبضته.  وأوضحت التحريات أن المتهم من سكان ينبع. وأصدر مدير شرطة المدينة المنورة عوض سعيد  السرحاني تعليماته بنقله إلى شرطة ينبع لاستكمال التحقيقات في السوابق الإجرامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التحقيق في اعتداء معلم على طالب


تحقق شرطة المنتزهات في جدة في قضية اعتداء معلم على طالب بالضرب في مدرسة عز الدين  القسام الابتدائية في حي قويزة (شرقي المحافظة)، إثر شكوى رسمية قدمها والد الطالب  يتهم في مضمونها المعلم بضرب ابنه ضربا مبرحا ما استدعى نقله إلى المستشفى.
وأكد  المدير العام للتربية والتعليم في جدة عبد الله الثقفي رفض الإدارة اعتداء المعلم  على الطالب، موضحا أن توجيها تم تعميمه على المدارس كافة يمنع الطاقمين الإداري  والتعليمي معاقبة الطلاب بالضرب. وتوعد الثقفي المعلم بعقوبات صارمة إذا ما ثبت في  تحقيق الجهات الأمنية اعتداؤه على الطالب بالضرب المبرح.
من جهته، دعا علي  الزهراني (والد الطالب) شرطة المنتزهات في شكواه تحويل القضية إلى الجهات القضائية  للبت فيها.
بدوره، قال الطالب المعتدى عليه عامر الزهراني (12 عاما) إن المعلم  ضربه مع زميل آخر له بواسطة عصا من الخيزران على أنحاء متفرقة من جسدهما، مبينا أن  المعلم هرب إلى دورات المياه للاختباء وإغلاق الباب على نفسه خشية لحاق المعلم به.  وحصلت «عكاظ» على نسخة من التقارير الطبية عن حالة الطالب، تفيد بأنه أصيب بورم  وإحمرار في مفصلي كلتا اليدين، إضافة إلى كدمات متفرقة في الرأس والفخذين وأجزاء  أخرى في الجسم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأمن الكويتي يلقي القبض على طبيب وصديقه ضبطا مع أرملة  ومطلقة في أوضاع مخلة





احتجز رجال مباحث الآداب الكويتية طبيباً وصديقه بعد ضبطهما في شقة كائنة في حولي  برفقة سيدتين إحداهما مطلقة موضوعة تحت المراقبة الأمنية بأمر طليقها والأخرى  أرملة.
واستناداً إلى مصدر أمني فإن رجال مباحث الآداب وضعوا مطلقة تحت المراقبة  بعد بلاغ من طليقها لشكه في سلوكها كونها حاضنة ابنته وخلال مراقبتها توجهت السيدة  برفقة صديقتها إلى شقة طبيب وصديقه في منطقة حولي، وتم استصدار إذن من النيابة  العامة بمداهمة الشقة، حيث ألقي القبض على الطبيب وصديقه وبرفقتهما  السيدتان.
وأفاد المصدر انه بعد التدقيق على بيانات السيدتين اتضح أن إحداهما  مطلقة والأخرى أرملة وحضرتا إلى الشقة بناء على موعد حددته المطلقة مع الطبيب وقام  هو بدوره بالاتصال على صديقه وطلب حضوره.
وأضاف المصدر انه تم احتجاز الطبيب  وصديقه والسيدتين في نظارة مكافحة الآداب وجار اتخاذ اللازم بحقهم والتحقيق  معهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*أثناء مراسم دفن طفل صغير ..* 
*قتيل وجرحى  و إحراق عدد من المنازل في مشاجرة جماعية في ادلب و الجهات الأمنية تتدخل لإيقاف  شلال الدم* 


لقي رجل ثمانيني مصرعه ، وأصيب عشرة  آخرون بجروح مختلفة في مشاجرة جماعية في قرية " سفوهن " التابعة لمدينة معرة  النعمان في ادلب يوم أمس الأحد .

وقال مصدر مطلع  عند قيام  عائلة بدفن  طفلهم الذي توفي إثر تسممه بمبيد حشري ، أعترضهم مجموعة من عائلة أخرى ومنعوهم  من المرور من طريق يؤدي الى مكان الدفن نتيجة وجود خلافات قديمة بينهم ووجود ثأر  نتيجة وفاة شاب من عائلتهم ، والذي قتل في وقت سابق على يد أحد الأشخاص من عائلة  الطفل المتوفي .

وأشار المصدر ، إلى انه اندلع شجار عنيف  استخدمت فيه الأسلحة النارية و الحجارة والعصي ، حيث ذهب ضحيتها رجل مسن يدعى " أحمد  "  من عائلة الطفل إثر إصابة بطلق ناري ، إضافة إلى جرح أب وابنه بجروح خطيرة حيث  يرقد أحدهم بالمشفى الوطني بادلب ، والآخر تم نقله إلى إحدى مشافي حلب بسبب حالته  الخطرة . 

وذكر أحد سكان القرية   أن نساء وأطفال من عائلة القتيل المسن " أحمد " قاموا بإضرام النار في  أكثر من خمسة عشرة منزل حزناً على القتيل الذي سقط من عائلتهم .

وبين مصدر طبي إلى أن عدد الجرحى وصل  إلى العشرة في صفوف العائلتين ومن بينهم ثلاثة نساء . 

وقال المصدر فسه ، أن محافظ ادلب استدعى " كبارية" العائلتين المتنازعتين لحل هذا الأشكال  وطلب منهم ضبط الأعصاب .

يشار إلى أنه تم نشر سريتين من حفظ  النظام لضبط الحالة الأمنية بين العائلتين ، بالإضافة إلى توقيف المتسببين في  المشكلة ، بينما رفضت عائلة القتيل إقامة العزاء لفقيدهم حتى الأخذ بالثأر حسب  أقوال أهالي القرية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هذا ليس كل شيء .. هناك المزيد من أخبار اليوم 

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و34 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /17مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 72  %

سرعة الرياح / 1 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 8 كم

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووره خييه على هذه التغطيه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |آ~
أخبآر كويسسة نوع مآ
وجو قميل نوعآ مآ
يوم مقبول نوعآ مآ<<<معلقّة ..!
يسسسلمو شمعة ..أبو طآرق ..مقدماً ..:d
موفقين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسمه تعالى* 


*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*على هذه النشرة الدسمة  وفيها* 

*اخبار  جميلة واخبار حزينة* 

*هذه هي الحياة فيها  المر وفيها الحلو* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يتوضأ ويصلي قبل أن يرتكب جريمة قتل!*

أعلن مصدر قضائي أردني أن محكمة الجنايات الكبرى حكمت على شخص بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة 15 عاماً بعد ادانته بتهمة القتل.
وأضاف المصدر لـ"يونايتد برس إنترناشونال" أن القاتل كان يكنّ حقداً على المغدور نتيجة خلافات بين الأخير وشقيقه ،لذلك صمم على قتله ،وأعد لذلك مسدسا غير مرخص.
ولفت الى انه في السابع والعشرين من نيسان 2004 وأثناء مرور المتهم بسوق مخيم الزرقاء (شرق عمان) شاهد المغدور في احد المحلات فتوجه فورا إلى المنزل حيث توضأ وصلى ثم غير ملابسه وجواربه وحذاءه وأخذ المسدس الذي أعده لتنفيذ ما عزم عليه ،وعند وصوله قام بإطلاق عدة رصاصات باتجاه المغدور فأصابه برأسه وارداه ثم لاذ بالفرار.
وتمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بعد ذلك من إلقاء القبض عليه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*تغريم بريطانية نظفت أسنانها أثناء القيادة*

غرمت الشرطة البريطانية امرأة بعدما شوهدت وهي تنظف أسنانها فيما كانت تقود سيارتها بسرعة 110 كيلومترات بالساعة على طريق سريع بمقاطعة ويلز البريطانية.
ونقلت صحيفة "الصن" البريطانية عن متحدث باسم الشرطة، طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه، انه تم تغريم المرأة بمبلغ 91 دولارا بعدما لمحت تستخدم خيط تنظيف الأسنان وتنظر في المرآة التي يفترض أن تنظر إليها لتحديد مكان السيارات خلفها، فيما كانت تقود بسرعة على الطريق السريع.
وقال المتحدث "سبق وأوقفنا نساء يضعن أحمر الشفاه ومساحيق التجميل ورجال يحلقون ذقونهم بآلات كهربائية في طريقهم إلى العمل"، مضيفا ان "هذه هي المرة الأولى التي نرى فيها شخصاً ينظف أسنانه بخيط التنظيف، وهذا أمر خطير لأنه يتطلب استخدام اليدين معاً".

----------


## ابو طارق

*رجل أندونيسي يتحول إلى شجرة؟!*

في حالة نادرة جدا ولا تحدث إلا بنسبة واحد في المليون، تحول الرجل الأندونيسي ودم ديد البالغ من العمر 35 عاماً، الى شجرة بحيث لقب بـ" الرجل الشجرة" وذلك بعد أن أصيب جهازه المناعي بفيروس (HPV) وصار جسمه شبيهاً بالجذع، بينما تحولت يديه إلى ما يشبه الفروع. 
ونقل موقع  أن الرجل الشجرة ديد يعيش في قرية في جنوب جاكارتا حياة اعتيادية وله بنتان مراهقتان لكن حالته المرضية تسببت في طرده من العمل وهجر زوجته له. واضطره ذلك للعمل في سيرك مقابل قوت يومه. وكان يعمل كصياد للأسماك، قبل مرضه. ورغم أن بعض الأطباء المهتمين بدراسة حالته قاموا بإجراء جراحة لإزالة بعض هذه الزوائد الغريبة ومنابعها في جسده، إلا أنها عادت لتنمو من جديد، وبسرعة كبيرة. لذلك قام البروفسور انطوني جبسبري، من جامعة ميريلاند، بأخذ عينات من جسم ودم ديد، ليظهر أن الأخير يعاني مشكلة جينية نادرة، ساعدت على زيادة حجم الاورام، ما جعل الفيروس يتمكن من خلايا جسده بالكامل. وهو يستعد لاجراء عملية جراحية جديدة له لانتزاع هذه الاورام.

----------


## ابو طارق

*دار سوذبي في هونج كونج تقيم مزادا على ألماسة زرقاء نادرة في نيسان*

تطرح صالة مزاد سوذبي الشهر المقبل ألماسة نادرة زرقاء كبيرة الحجم في مزاد قوي يتوقع أن يصل فيه سعرها إلى ما بين 4.6 و 5.8 مليون دولار. والجوهرة التي يبلغ وزنها 5.16 قيراط كمثرية الشكل بلا عيوب ذات لون أزرق زاه وهي أول ألماسة من نوعها تعرض في مزاد وكانت يوما جزءا من المقتنيات الأسطورية لشركة دي بيرز اكبر منتج للألماس في العالم والتي عرضتها عام 2000 احتفالا بالألفية الجديدة. وعرض الألماسة للبيع مقتن خاص وستكون نجمة المجوهرات التي ستعرضها صالة سوذبي في هونج كونج لربيع 2010 في السابع من نيسان. وتتألف مجموعة مقتنيات دي بيرز للألفية من 12 حجرا كريما نادرا استغرق جمعها عقودا.
وقالت صالة المزاد في بيان "أنها ألماسة لامعة ذات لون ازرق سماوي براق صاف لا تشوبها شائبة ذات شكل كمثري تقليدي، مما سيحفز بلاشك مزايدات مكثفة من قبل مقتنين فطنين من جميع أنحاء العالم". 
والألماس الأزرق هو الأندر بين جميع الأحجار الكريمة ويرجع لونه الأزرق الطبيعي إلى وجود عنصر البورون الكيميائي خلال تكون الحجر. وفي أيار 2009 سجلت الماسة زرقاء يبلغ وزنها 7.03 قيراط اشتراها مقتن من هونج كونج بمبلغ 9.48 مليون دولار في معرض سوذبي في جنيف أعلى سعر في العالم للقيراط من اي حجر كريم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*علماء ألمان يحذرون من خطورة العلاج بالأعشاب*

حذر فريق من العلماء الألمان من خطورة العلاج بعشبة الجنكة الصينية "جنكجو بيلوبا" واحتمالات زيادة الإصابة بنوبات مرضية جراء تناولها. وقام الباحثون بتحليل تقارير بشأن حالات مرضية سجلت نتائج عكسية مع استخدام العشبة الصينية التي تستخدم عادة لتنشيط الذاكرة ووجدوا أن هناك عشرة تقارير تربط بين العشبة والنوبات المرضية.
وركز التقرير الذي نشرته مجلة "جورنال أوف ناتشورال برودكتس" على مادة كيميائية في عشبة "جنكجو بيلوبا" تعرف باسم "جنكجوتوكسين" ربما تسبب نوبات مرضية من خلال إحداث خلل في النواقل العصبية والتفاعل مع العقاقير المضادة للصرع. وناشد الباحثون في تقريرهم مستخدمي العلاج بالعشبة ومؤسسات الرعاية الصحية ضرورة إدراك خطرها وطالبوا الشركات المصنعة لهذا العلاج باختبار المنتج للتأكد مما إذا كان يحتوي على مادة "جنكجوتوكسين".
ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية عن البروفيسور إيكارد لايستنر الذي أعد الدراسة وهو من معهد البيولوجيا الصيدلية بجامعة بون الألمانية قوله :إنه في الوقت الحالي لا يمكن استبعاد تأثير الأدوية وبعض المنتجات الأخرى التي يدخل في تركيبها عشبة "جنكجو بيلوبا" في زيادة خطر حدوث نوبات الصرع.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

في تبوك.. شاب يتراجع عن الانتحار لدى رؤيته أطفاله


تراجع شاب عن الانتحار في تبوك صباح اليوم، إثر إحضار الجهات الأمنية لأطفاله إلى الموقع ورؤيته لهم وهم يجهشون بالبكاء طالبين منه التراجع عن ذلك الفعل، ما أدى إلى انهياره ليتمكن رجال الدفاع المدني من السيطرة عليه وإنزاله من الطابق الخامس في مبنى الإدارة العامة للطرق في حي المروج في تبوك ، الذي كان يعتزم قذف نفسه منه. 

 سبب تهديد الشاب بالانتحار يعود لفشله في الحصول على وظيفة، وتراكم الديون عليه.

وكان موظفو الإدارة العامة للطرق فوجئوا بشاب يصعد إلى الطابق الخامس في المبنى، مهددا بالانتحار بإلقاء نفسه من أعلى المبنى، فيما طوقت الجهات الأمنية المبنى، واستدعت سيارات الإسعاف, وأغلقت الطرق المؤدية للمبنى. 

رجال الأمن حاولوا ثني الشاب عبر مكبرات الصوت عن الانتحار, بيد أنه رفض واستمر في تهديده.  ما استدعى إبلاغ  ذويه وإحضار أطفاله إلى الموقع، حيث خاطبه احدهم باكيا بأن يتراجع عن ذلك الفعل، لأن ليس لهم بعد الله سواه، وبمجرد رؤيته لأطفاله انهار الشاب، حيث سيطر رجال الأمن عليه وتم نقله إلى مستشفى الملك خالد في تبوك, وفتح تحقيق في الحادث.

----------


## ابو طارق

*تونسي يضع أمه العجوز في كيس ويلقي بها في مكان مهجور*

إعتقلت الشرطة التونسية رجلا في محافظة قابس (جنوب العاصمة)، وضع والدته العجوز داخل كيس كبير، ثم ألقى بها في مكان مهجور للتخلص من "النكد" الذي كانت تسببه له بشجارها الدائم مع زوجته.
وذكرت صحيفة "التونسية" أن الرجل وهو في العقد الرابع من عمره "أشبع أمه ضرباعنيفا ثمّ قيدها ووضعها داخل كيس كبير وألقى بها في أحد الأماكن المهجورة" بعد أن أبلغته زوجته أنها قامت بشتمها وضربها.
وأضافت أن أحد المارة لاحظ حركة داخل الكيس فأبلغ الشرطة التي جاءت إلى المكان وأنقذت الأم من موت محقق.
وقال الرجل إن والدته نغّصت عليه حياته بعراكها المستمر مع زوجته وإنه أقدم على ما فعله للتخلص نهائيا من "القرف" الذي كانت تسبب له.

----------


## ابو طارق

*دراسة تؤكّد أن النعاس المفاجئ مرتبط بالسكري*

وجد باحثون بريطانيون أن النعاس المفاجئ والمتكرر مرتبط بارتفاع معدل الإصابة بالسكري من النوع الثاني وإعاقة حرق الغلوكوز في الجسم.
وقال المسؤول الرئيسي عن الدراسة نيل توماس من جامعة بيرمينغهام بإنكلترا انه لا بد من إجراء مزيد من الأبحاث لتحديد ما اذا كان النعاس المفاجئ يلعب دوراً مسبباً في تطور السكري من النوع 2 أو ان ثمة عوامل اخرى. واعتمد الباحثون في دراستهم على 19567 شخصاً في منطقة غوانجتشو الصينية تتراوح أعمارهم بين 50 و93 سنة.
يشار إلى ان النعاس المفاجئ امر منتشر في الصين وهو يحدث عند غالبية الأعمار منذ سن الطفولة، أما في البلدان الغربية فهذه الظاهرة ليست شائعة وغالباً ما تحصل بسبب التقدم بالسن وتدهور الصحة.
واضاف توماس ان الارتباط بين النعاس والسكري سجل بالرغم من ان من ينامون بشكل متكرر يقومون بنشاط جسدي مرتفع وهو أمر يقلص عادة معدلات السكري.
لذا اعتبر توماس ان هذا الأمر يشير إلى ان العلاقة بين الأمرين قد تكون أقوى ما لم تكن هناك تأثيرات حمائية من النشاط الجسدي.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الهدية للعريس الخطأ


دلف مواطن في العشرين من عمره إلى قصر زفاف خطأ، اعتقادا منه أنه المقر المخصص لزفاف صديق عمره. 

ووفقا لتقرير نشرته "عكاظ"، بادر الشاب لحظة دخوله إلى القصر إلى ترك مبلغ مالي في ظرف مغلف عند أقارب العريس كهدية لصديقه أو ما يعرف محليا بـ«الرفد»، وظل يترقب قدوم أحد معارفه أو أصدقائه إلى صالة الجلوس، لكنه لم يشاهد أحدا منهم. 

وعند دعوة المعازيم إلى صالة الطعام، سمع بعض الضيوف يتهامسون باسم العريس وتأكد حينها أنه أخطأ مكان الزفاف، الأمر الذي دفعه لمغادرة مقر الحفل خلسة وسط حالة من الحرج، بغية التأكد من بطاقة الدعوة الموجودة في سيارته.

وبعد اطلاعه على بطاقة الدعوة اكتشف المواطن الخطأ الذي وقع فيه، واتجه مسرعا إلى القصر الآخر بهدف تصحيح خطأه، لكنه وصل متأخرا، إذ غادر العريس وزوجته مقر الحفل إلى مقر سكنهم، فيما بدا مقر الحفل خاليا إلا من بعض الضيوف وأقارب العريس.

----------


## ابو طارق

*إحباط سرقة 1.5 مليون دولار بشيكات وهويات مزورة في الأردن*

أحبطت السلطات الأردنية سحب ومحاولات سحب مبالغ مالية من حسابات بنكية لعدد من الشركات والمؤسسات قدرت قيمتها ب 1.5 مليون دولار، استخدم المتورطون فيها هويات شخصية وشيكات مزورة باعتماد اسلوب المقاصة الالكترونية عبر فروع بنوك مختلفة. 
ونقلت الصحف الأردنية عن مصادر في مديرية الامن العام أن القضايا التي تم كشفها استخدم المتورطون فيها هويات شخصية مزورة فيما سحبوا مبالغ كبيرة وبقيم متفاوتة من بنوك متعددة بتقديم شيكات مزورة باسم شركات مختلفة لصالح الشخص المزور ومن ثم سحبها مرة أخرى عبر فروع بنوك أخرى. ولم تكشف المصادر عن عدد المتورطين في هذه القضية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاب يقدم على قتل سبعينية بعد اغتصابها في الاردن*

يحقق المدعي العام مع شاب يبلغ من العمر 19 عاما أقدم على قتل سيدة سبعينية خنقا بيديه وسلبها 50 دينارا، بعد اغتصابها، بحسب مصدر أمني مطلع، الذي اكد إن البحث الجنائي في شرطة محافظة جرش كشف عن الجريمة.
وفي التفاصيل، بين المصدر أن خلافا نشب بين سيدة سبعينية، عزباء وتعيش وحدها، وشقيقها الذي حضر لزيارتها مساء يوم الأربعاء الماضي، أسفر عن قيام شقيقها بالضغط على عنقها ودفعها نحو الأرض قبل أن يغادر المكان.
بيد أن شقيقها، عثر على شقيقته متوفاة لدى عودته إلى منزلها في اليوم التالي، حيث قام بتسليم نفسه إلى المركز الأمني اعتقادا منه أنه سبب وفاتها، حيث تم تحويله إلى المدعي العام وإرسال جثة المغدورة إلى المركز الوطني للطب الشرعي يوم الجمعة الماضية.
ووفق المصدر، فقد توفر في صبيحة السبت الماضي معلومات لدى البحث الجنائي عن أن شابا يبلغ من العمر 19 عاما هو من أقدم على قتل السيدة عندما شاهد باب منزلها مفتوحا، حيث اقتحم منزلها، واعتدى عليها جنسيا، قبل أن يضغط على عنقها بكلتا يديه إلى أن فارقت الحياة.
وبحسب اعترافات الشاب فإنه سرق 50 دينارا كانت بحوزة المغدورة، إضافة إلى خاتم ذهبي كان في أحد أصابعها.
وكان المدعي العام أوقف المتهم الشاب في السجن 14 يوما على ذمة التحقيق في إطار التهم القتل العمد والاغتصاب وهتك العرض والسرقة. كما أوقف المدعي العام شقيق المغدورة للتحقيق معه في ملابسات الوفاة.
وبين تقرير الطب الشرعي وجود اعتداء جنسي على المغدورة. وأن سبب الوفاة هو الخنق بالإضافة الى سحجات وكدمات في مختلف أنحاء الجسم.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

قصيدة "أبو متعب" تحدث أزمة عاصفة بين شاعر وفنان غنائي شهير

كتبها الشاعر في خادم الحرمين فغناها المطرب لأمير قطر


بدأت الإدارة العامة لحقوق المؤلف بوزارة الثقافة والإعلام, التحقيق في شكوى تقدم بها شاعر غنائي ضد فنان غنائي شهير , بدعوى تحريفه لنص غنائي وطني وتأديته له دون علمه, وقد وجه مساعد وزير الثقافة والإعلام صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير تركي بن سلطان الذي كان قد تابع تفاصيل الشكوى بعد أن أبلغه الشاعر بحيثياتها بوقف فسح أي أعمال فنية للفنان المشهور والتعميم عليه حتى يتم البت في القضية. 


وبدأت القضية باتفاق بين الشاعر مع الفنان على غناء قصيدة وطنية, حيث أبدى الفنان إعجابه بقصيدة "يا بو متعب" خاصة أن الشاعر كتبها في خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز- يحفظه الله-وكونها مكسب لأي مطرب بأن يتغنى بها لعظم الاسم الذي تحمله.


وقد منح الشاعر القصيدة كهدية للفنان بأن يُغنيها محبةً للملك وتقديراً لإنسانيته الفذة واتفق معه على أن يسمع لحنها وبالفعل تم ذلك بعد فراغ الفنان من لحنها، حيث استمع الشاعر للقصيدة ملحنة, وأشاد بالعمل اللحني والأداء, منتظراً صدورها ضمن ألبوم أو "فيديو كليب" حسب ما ذكره

وقال الشاعر :" لقد فوجئت باتصال من أحد أصدقائي يُخبرني بأن الأغنية يتم بثها على قناة "قطر الفضائية" من كلماتي وهي وطنية عندها سارعت للتلفاز مندهشاً ووجدت اسمي مُسجلاً على القصيدة التي غناها المطرب , ولكن عنوانها "أبو مشعل" بدلاً من "أبو متعب" ضمن احتفالات قطر بالعيد الوطني, وأنها حُرفت من قِبل الفنان, الذي نسيَ أن يُغير اللقب الموجود ضمن القصيدة "صقر العروبة" والمتفرد به خادم الحرمين الشريفين، مما دفعني للاتصال مستغرباً, والغضب يعلوني على المطرب ولكن لم يرد على اتصالاتي إلا بعد ثلاثة أيام.


وأضاف الشاعر قائلاً: سألت الفنان عما حدث بالقصيدة والتحريف الذي تعرضت له من قِبله, وكان المطرب يحاول تهدءتي لحين أن ذكر له بأنه وقع في مأزق عندما طلبوا منه المشاركة بأغنية وطنية لأمير قطر واضطر إلى تغيير اسم "أبو متعب" بـ "أبو مشعل" في القصيدة، عندها عرض علي مبلغ 10 آلاف ريال ثم رفع المبلغ إلى 50 ألف ريال مقابل ذلك التحريف وأن أسكت عنه وكأن شيئاً لم يكن بشرط توقيع التنازل عنها لصالح الفنان, على أن اكتب قصيدة أخرى تحمل اسم " أبو متعب" ويقوم بغنائها كتعويض منه على حد قوله.


وقال الشاعر لقد تقدمت ببلاغ لوزارة الثقافة والإعلام وتحديداً للإدارة العامة لحقوق المؤلف ضد الفنان موثقاً ذلك بما يُثبت ملكيتي للقصيدة, وطال مجرى البحث في الوزارة,عندها التقيت مساعد وزير الثقافة والإعلام صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير تركي بن سلطان بن عبد العزيز وأبلغت سموه من خلال خطاب عن كافة الملابسات حيال القضية والذي وجه بدوره بإيقاف أي فسح للفنان المعني والتعميم عليه لحين انتهاء مجريات القضية التي تُبحث حالياً من جهة الاختصاص بالوزارة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*قاضي "شنق حالو"*

انتحر قاضي (47 عاما) في مبنى القضاء بمدينة نورنبرج جنوبي ألمانيا. واشار متحدث قضائي الى ان القاضي شنق نفسه على سلم المحكمة. واكتشف أحد موظفي الحراسة جثة القاضي ليلة الاثنين. ودخل القاضي المبنى على غير العادة في ساعة متأخرة. واتصل موظف الحراسة الذي ساوره القلق بالقاضي إلا أن الأخير لم يرد عليه وهو ما دفع الحارس للبحث عنه. ولم يعلن المتحدث المزيد من التفاصيل.

----------


## ابو طارق

*فضيحة سفير بالكويت: علاقة غرامية مع متزوجة أثمرت حملاً*

كشفت صحيفة «مايل أون صنداي» البريطانية ، أن سفير بريطانيا السابق في الكويت مايكل أرون، اضطر الى تقديم استقالته من منصبه قبل مرور عام على تسلمه المنصب بسبب فضيحة أخلاقية اعتبرتها وزارة الخارجية «لا تتناسب مع طبيعة المنصب والمهام التي يقوم بها رئيس السلك الديبلوماسي في دولة خارجية».
من جهة أخرى، يشاع أن أرون سارع الى تقديم استقالته خشية تعرضه للمساءلة في الكويت بسبب إقامة علاقة جنسية غير شرعية خارج إطار الزواج مع موظفة بريطانية تعمل في السفارة، الأمر الذي يعتبر خرقاً لقوانين الكويت وتجري معاقبة المخالفين بالسجن.
ووفقاً لتقارير نقلتها  عن الصحيفة، لم تستغن وزارة الخارجية عن خدمات أرون، وانتقل الى العمل في مقر الوزارة في وايت هول في لندن، حيث يشغل حالياً منصب نائب مدير قسم شؤون الشرق الأوسط في الخارجية ومسؤولاً عن القضايا الأمنية التي تتعلق بالمنطقة وعن العلاقات الديبلوماسية مع الأطراف المختلفة في المنطقة.
ورفض ناطق باسم الوزارة التعليق على القصة وقال لـ «ذي ميل أون صنداي» ان «الخارجية لا تعلق عادة على قضايا تتعلق بالشؤون الشخصية الخاصة بموظفيها». 
وجاءت استقالة أرون (50 عاماً) من المنصب بعد افتضاح أمر العلاقة الغرامية التي أقامها مع زميلته في العمل فيكتوريا كامينغ التي تصغره بخمسة عشر عاماً. وتسربت أخبار القصة الغرامية بين أرون وكامينغ عن طريق أفراد الجالية البريطانية في الكويت، حيث ان كامينغ هي زوجة البريطاني ديفيد فيسك، المدير التنفيذي لقسم الاتصالات في أحد البنوك الكويتية الكبيرة الذي يتمتع بمكانة خاصة في أوساط الجالية البريطانية في الكويت والذي اكتشف أن زوجته حامل من أرون نتيجة علاقة سرية من خلف ظهره.
وذكر أن كامينغ غادرت هي الأخرى بيت الزوجية وعادت إلى لندن لتقيم على مقربة من أرون، الذي يشاع أنه في طور الانفصال عن زوجته الديبلوماسية الدكتورة راشيل أرون التي تشغل منصب سفيرة بريطانيا لدى بلجيكا والتي أنجبت لأرون أربعة أبناء أعمارهم 23 عاماً و20 عاماً و15 عاماً و13 عاماً.
ورفض أرون وفيسك التعليق على الخبر، إلا أن مراسل «ذي ميل أون صنداي» في الكويت زار منطقة الشعب الذي يقع فيه منزل فيسك ويقطنه عدد كبير من أعضاء السلك الديبلوماسي الأجنبي في الكويت وكبار العاملين في صناعة النفط الكويتية، وتحدث إلى الحارس وسأله عن كامينغ، فقال الحارس «أعرفها، أتقصد السيدة الإنكليزية الحبلى في الأشهر الأخيرة. لقد عادت إلى بريطانيا، لكن زوجها ما زال يسكن هنا».
وكانت كامينغ عضوة في نادٍ للسيدات البريطانيات في الكويت كان السفير أرون راعياً له. وعقب استقالة ارون أصبحت ماريا بيلار فيرنانديز بيكر، زوجة السفير البريطاني الجديد فرانك بيكر هي الراعية للنادي الذي يعمل على تنظيم أنشطة اجتماعية متعددة لأفراد الجالية البريطانية في الكويت.
وأبلغت إحدى صديقات كامينغ «ميل أون صنداي» أن «فيكتوريا لم تخف أبداً حقيقة أن الجنين الذي في أحشائها هو ثمرة علاقتها مع أرون». وقالت ان الجميع فوجئوا بقرار أرون ترك المنصب بهذه السرعة، رغم تبريره الخطوة بحصوله على ترقية لمنصب أهم في وزارة الخارجية في لندن. وقالت السيدة ذاتها ان الجميع دهشوا لسماع النبأ، خصوصا وأن راشيل زوجة أرون جاءت مع أطفالها في الصيف لزيارة زوجها في الكويت وقضوا فترة إلى جانبه، حيث عبّرت راشيل عن رغبتها في الانتقال للعيش فيها إلى جانب زوجها حال انتهاء مدة عملها في بلجيكا.
من جهة أخرى، نقلت الصحيفة عن سكان منزل عائلة أرون في بلدة أوتفورد قرب سيفن أوكس في مقاطعة كنت جنوب إنكلترا، أن وكيل العقارات الذي من خلاله استأجروا المنزل منحهم مهلة زمنية محددة تنتهي في مايو المقبل لمغادرته، لأن أصحابه يريدون بيعه. وذكرت الصحيفة أن ثمن المنزل يصل إلى 650 ألف جنيه استرليني.

----------


## ابو طارق

*آلاف السعوديين مصابون بمرض النوم القهري دون معرفتهم*

أكدت دراسة للمركز الجامعي لطب وأبحاث النوم في كلية الطب بجامعة الملك سعود وجود آلاف السعوديين المصابين بمرض "النوم القهري" دون أن يعرفوا بذلك أويتم اكتشاف المرض لديهم.
المرض الذي لا تعرف أسبابه ويعتبر مجهولا لدى كثير من الناس يسبب غالبا حيرة المقربين من المريض في فهم ما يحدث له، كما أنه هو نفسه يجد نفس الصعوبة، فيما يصور الناس الشخص المصاب بالنوم القهري في صورة الشخص الكسول والخامل ما ينعكس سلبا على نفسية المريض ويقلل من ثقته بنفسه ويخلق له مشكلات كثيرة في المدرسة والعمل.
وبحسب صحيفة "الاقتصادية" السعودية فقد أوضح د.أحمد سالم باهمام مدير المركز الجامعي لطب وأبحاث النوم في الجامعة أنه يوجد في السعودية آلاف المرضى المصابين بمرض النوم القهري ولم يتم تشخيصهم وعلاجهم حتى الآن، مبينا أنه بحسب دراسة علمية تم نشرها في الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي أجراها الدكتور سعد الراجح على أكثر من 23 ألف شخص توصل خلالها إلى أن المرض يصيب 40 شخصا من كل 100 ألف شخص. 
وذكر الدكتور باهمام أن المرض يصيب في العادة الشباب وأحيانا الأطفال والكبار، وقال: لقد وجدنا في دراسة أجريناها على 50 سعوديا مصابين بالمرض ونشرت في مجلة الطب السعودي أن معدل العمر الذي تظهر فيه الأعراض هو سن العشرين. 
وحول أعراض المرض، قال الدكتور باهمام هناك أربعة أعراض رئيسية للمرض، منها ازدياد النعاس في أثناء النهار، الشلل المفاجئ في أثناء اليقظة، شلل النوم وهو عدم القدرة على تحريك الجسم أو أحد أعضائه عند بداية النوم أو عند الاستيقاظ. 
وأشار الى أن هناك أعراضاً أخرى قد يعانيها المصابون بهذا المرض، منها النوم المتقطع خلال الليل بالرغم من ازدياد النعاس خلال النهار، وذلك لأسباب غير معروفة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

تسلم خيي 

تدووم لنا هالمتابعه يارب

موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحاانووو ..

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 




> أخبآر كويسسة نوع مآ
>  وجو قميل نوعآ مآ
>  يوم مقبول نوعآ مآ



شكلك غاصه بنوعا ً ما  :bleh:  قومي اشربي لك كاس ماء  :deh: 

 :rose:  يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ولا ننحرم من هالطله

مووفقه دووم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مواطن يصطاد حمامة مربوطاً برجلها عمل سحري

عثر مواطن من حائل أثناء رحلة صيد قام بها وزملاؤه على سحر معلق برجل حمامة اصطادوها، حيث ارتابوا لوجود لفافة غريبة تم تثبيتها في إحدى رجلي الحمامة، وتوجه المواطن إلى أحد أئمة المساجد والذي عرف عنه فك السحر لإطلاعه على الأمر.
الشيخ ماجد عبدالعزيز العبوش إمام احد المساجد بمدينة السليمي بمنطقة حائل، الذي قال إنه تأكد من السحر الذي ظهر واضحاً فقام بالقراءة الشرعية عليه وفكه بالطريقة السليمة إن شاء الله تعالى.
وأهاب العبوش بعدم التهاون عند ملاحظة مثل هذه الحالات على الطيور التي يتمكن منها الإنسان باصطياد أو نحوه أو تقع في يده، كوجود حزم أو تغييرات ملفتة للنظر على الطير وخاصة تلك التي يأتي بها شيء من الربط على الأرجل أو الأجنحة أو تحت الأجنحة أو ما شابه ذلك، بل عليهم إبلاغ من يعرفون ممن لهم دراية بالأعمال السحرية، أو يتوجهون إلى مراكز هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر التي تخصص عادة قسماً لمكافحة أعمال السحر.</I></B></I>

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *يتوضأ ويصلي قبل أن يرتكب جريمة قتل!*



 :amuse:  يعد نفسه لجهنم  :toung:  بس نسى ماتصدق





> *تغريم بريطانية نظفت أسنانها أثناء القيادة*



تستاااااهل ..





> هذه هي المرة الأولى التي نرى فيها شخصاً ينظف أسنانه بخيط التنظيف، وهذا أمر خطير لأنه يتطلب استخدام اليدين معاً".



كلام المسؤول صحيح  :noworry:  يااريت لو يتم تطبيق هالنظام عندنا





> *رجل أندونيسي يتحول إلى شجرة؟!*



حالته غريبه  :huh:  يعور القلب منظره واللي وصل له

يارب يتفضل عليه بالشفاء ولا يبتلينا





> *دار سوذبي في هونج كونج تقيم مزادا على ألماسة زرقاء نادرة في نيسان*



هذي الالماسه عرضوها عليي من سنتين بس ترددت في شرائها  :toung:  << الله عالتأليف





> *تونسي يضع أمه العجوز في كيس ويلقي بها في مكان مهجور*
> وقال الرجل إن والدته نغّصت عليه حياته بعراكها المستمر مع زوجته وإنه أقدم على ما فعله للتخلص نهائيا من "القرف" الذي كانت تسبب له.



 :worried:  يالله اشصاير في الدنيا .. يوسع امه ضرب ويقيدها ويحطها في كيس ويرميها  :huh:  حسبي الله عليه هذي الجنه تحت أقدامها

رح يلقاها لازم من اولاده الله يمهل ولا يهمل





> وجد باحثون بريطانيون أن النعاس المفاجئ والمتكرر مرتبط بارتفاع معدل الإصابة بالسكري من النوع الثاني وإعاقة حرق الغلوكوز في الجسم.



 :huh:  يالله رح يخوفوا الناس ويخلوهم يوسوسو





> يشار إلى ان النعاس المفاجئ امر منتشر في الصين



هااا  واني اقوول ليش عيونهم مشدوده  :grin: 





> *إحباط سرقة 1.5 مليون دولار بشيكات وهويات مزورة في الأردن*



اوووف  :weird:  سرقه عالواسع  واضح من تفاصيلها انهم مجموعه وواضح بعد انهم محترفين جداا





> *شاب يقدم على قتل سبعينية بعد اغتصابها في الاردن*



 :huh:  عمره 19 يعني لو تزوجت في عمر مبكر وانجبت كانوا ممكن احفادها بعمره يعني هي بمقام امه أو جدته

ومايخجل من هالفعل  :no:  مايخاف الله حسبي الله عليه ولد ابليس  :something: جليل الحيا





> *قاضي "شنق حالو"*



 :grin: الله كملت عندنا في السعوديه رجل أمن طعن نفسه وحاول ينتحر وفي ألمانيا قاضي يشنق نفسه
اليوم يوم الانتحار العالمي  :grin: قلت لكم شكلها الحلقه الأخيره في مسلسل الانتحار يوم وصلت لروس كبيره  :amuse:  رجل أمن وقاضي باقي الراس العود  :toung:  عرفتوه .





> *آلاف السعوديين مصابون بمرض النوم القهري دون معرفتهم*



 :unsure:  الخوف بس لايكون نفسه اللي عند الصينين هذاك شسمه تبع السكر  :=B: << هالسمايل مبين من عيونه انه صيني أو ياباني  :toung: 

يسلموو باباتي عالجهود والنشره المميزه 

ياارب يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملوووكه ..





> سبب تهديد الشاب بالانتحار يعود لفشله في الحصول على وظيفة، وتراكم الديون عليه.



وياترى بعد هاللي صار رح تلتفت له الحكومه وتحاول تعديل اوضاعه أو عالاقل توفير وظيفه ..؟





> الهدية للعريس الخطأ



تمام صار المبلغ من نصيب هذا العريس  :bigsmile: 

اما الضيف فــ/ يعيش وياكل غيرها





> كتبها الشاعر في خادم الحرمين فغناها المطرب لأمير قطر



اقول للشاعر  :bigsmile:  لاتدقق واجد وعديها سواء كانت ابو مشعل أو ابومتعب كلهم واحد 





> مواطن يصطاد حمامة مربوطاً برجلها عمل سحري



يااا نهاار اسود  :grin: عااد في رجل حمامه رااح فيها اللي مسوين له العمل 
يامعوده أخاف يطير  :bleh: 
بس ماشالله حظه زين انو لقو السحر وابطلوه

يسلمووو حبيبة ألبي عالجهود الطيبه

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زلزال شيلي حرّك محور الأرض وقصّر دقائق اليوم





قال علماء وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" إن الزلزال القوي الذي ضرب شيلي وبلغت  قوته 8ر8 درجة على مقياس ريختر يوم السبت الماضي كان قويا للغاية لدرجة أنه ربما  تسبب في تقصير اليوم. واستخدم ريتشارد جروس العالم في مختبر الدفع النفاث التابع  لوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية في كاليفورنيا نموذجا على الكمبيوتر ليكشف أن الزلزال تسبب  على الأرجح في تحويل محور الأرض بنحو 8 سنتيمترات. ويؤدي التحول في المحور الذي  يرتكز عليه كتلة كوكب الأرض إلى حدوث تغييرات طفيفة في طول الوقت الذي تستغرقه  الأرض في القيام بدورة كاملة، وهذا يعني أن كل يوم أصبح الآن أقصر بنحو 26ر1  ميكروثانية. 

وقال جروس إن هذا التحول الدقيق للغاية يزيد قليلا على تحول  مماثل وقع جراء الزلزال الذي ضرب جزيرة سومطرة عام 2004 وبلغت قوته 1ر9 درجة على  مقياس ريختر. وعلى الرغم من أن قوة زلزال شيلي أقل قليلا من زلزال سومطرة إلا أن  موقع الزلزال وزاوية خطوط تصدعه قد تسببا في زيادة احتمال تحول محور الأرض. وكان  الزلزال وأمواج المد العاتية التي نجمت عنه قد تسببا في مقتل أكثر من 700 شخص. وشعر  به سكان شيلي لمسافة 1600 كيلومتر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جدة: العمالة الإفريقية تكسر زجاج السيارات والمواطنون  يطلبون تدخل الأمن





اشتكى عدد من مرتادي بعض المراكز التجارية الكبيرة بمحافظة جدة من قيام العمالة  الإفريقية التي تقوم بغسيل السيارات بتكسير زجاج السيارات والقيام بإعطاب عجلات  السيارات وذلك بسبب عدم موافقة أصحاب تلك السيارات بغسيل السيارة الخاصة  بهم.
وتقول المعلومات أن العمالة الإفريقية موجودة بطرق غير نظامية منتشرة عند  تلك المراكز والسيطرة على المواقف خاصة مركز عزيز مول الواقع بجوار دوار الطائرة  السابقة.
وطالب عدد من المواطنين بضرورة تدخل رجال الأمن والإشراف على تلك  المراكز وخاصة مواقف السيارات بعد تصاعد حدة الظاهرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

امن القطيف يتحفظ على آسيوي متهم بإحراق سكن العمال  بمؤسسته





تسلمت شرطة محافظة القطيف تقرير الدفاع المدني بالمحافظة متضمن حدوث حريق في عدد 2  برتبل"سكن للعمال " داخل حرم مؤسسة أهلية .
ومن خلال المعاينة للحريق تبين  احتراقهما بالكامل ، وباستدعاء المبلغ للحريق تبين أنه مواطن أربعيني وبمناقشته من  قبل الجهات المعنية أفاد بتوجيه الاتهام إلى أحد مكفولي المؤسسة بالتسبب في الحريق  وأتضح أنه آسيوي الجنسية في العقد الثالث من العمر وتم على الفور اتخاذ اللازم وتم  إيقافه والتحقيق معه مستمر في ملابسات الحادثة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط خادمة هاربة في خلوة محرمة برفقة آسيويين في نقطة تفتيش  بالدمام





قبضت دوريات الأمن بالدمام على رجلين آسيويين وبرفقتهما امرأة ثلاثينية وجميعهم  آسيويون ، وذلك أثناء عبورهم أحدى نقاط التفتيش .
وتبين لرجال الأمن أنهما في  حالة خلوة محرمه مع الخادمة المرافقة لهما والتي أتضح أنها هاربة من كفيلها ولا  تعرف عنه أي معلومات ، كما ضبط بحوزتهم قارورة تحتوي على المسكر .
وتسلم قسم  شرطة غرب الدمام تقرير دورية الأمن المتضمن لضبط الرجلين والخادمة وباقي حيثياتهم ،  فيما جرى اتخاذ اللازم وإحالتهم جميعاً إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام لإكمال  اللازم بحكم الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الكويت: ضبط شاب تهجَّم على فتاة "حامل منه" والشاب يحرج  الأمن بورقة زواج عرفي





ضبط رجال أمن العاصمة شابا وشابة في العشرينات من العمر متزوجين زواجا عرفيا وذلك  بعد أن قام الشاب بمداهمة منزلها في منطقة القادسية واعتدى عليها بالضرب.
وتقول  المعلومات أن تلقت عمليات وزارة الداخلية تلقت بلاغا يفيد باقتحام شخص احد مساكن  منطقة القادسية وتهجم على شابة فانتقلت دوريات الأمن إلى موقع البلاغ ليتفاجأوا  بالشاب وقد اخرج ورقة زواج عرفي وسلمها لهم معلنا أن التي ضربها هي زوجته وهي حامل  منه فتم اقتيادهما إلى مخفر المنطقة ومن ثم إلى الطب الشرعي لإثبات حملها.
وبعد  عمل الفحوصات الطبية لها تبين أنها حامل من الشاب وعليها تم تحويلهما إلى النيابة  العامة لعمل الإجراءات القانونية بحقهما.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر : الإعدام لزوجة وعشيقها قتلا الزوج ليخلوا لهما الجو

قررت محكمة الجنايات بمدينة بنها بمحافظة القليوبية المصرية إحالة أوراق ربة منزل  وعشيقها لفضيلة المفتي للتصديق علي حكم الإعدام لقيامهما بقتل الزوج حتي يخلو الجو  لهما لممارسة الرذيلة‏.



تبين أن زوجة المجني عليه تربطها علاقة غير شرعية  بخفير خصوصي صديق زوجها وعندما كشف الزوج هذه العلاقة قررت الزوجة بمساعدته التخلص  منه فاتفقت مع العشيق علي قتل زوجها فتوجه المتهم الثاني إلي حظيرة المواشي التي  يقوم المجني عليه بحراستها ووضع له مخدرا في الشاي وعندما غاب عن الوعي قام بتكتيفه  بالحبال وذبحه من الرقبة 
ترجع أوراق القضيه الى العام الماضي عندما تلقت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة القليوبيه
بلاغا من أهالي الخانكه بعثورهم على جثة ياسر عبدالله عبد العال(27 سنه)
مذبوحا من الرقبه وغارقا في دمائه داخل حظيرة واشي .
‏

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جريمة بشعة هزت مدينة الطائف

 


في جريمة بشعة حدثت وقائعها في ساعة متاخرة من مساء أمس أقدم شاب سعودي يدعى ( م .  ع . خ ) ويبلغ من العمر 17 عاما على إغتصاب فتى معاق هو الاخر سعودي ويدعى ( ن .أ .  ث ) كان مكلفاً برعايته في مستشفى حكومي في محافظة الطائف .
وفي التفاصيل التي  يرويها مصدر موثوق  ان فتى معاق يبلغ من العمر 14 عام كان قد  تعرض لحادث مروري قبيل اسابيع مع والديه و3 من شقيقاته وشقيقان يكبرانه توفوا جميعا  ماعدا هو وشقيقته ذات الاربعة اعوام ظلا على قيد الحياة , الشقيقة الصغرى خرجت من  الحادثة سليمة ولم تصب بأذى أما هو فقد اصيب بشلل نصفي اوقف جزءه الايمن من العمل  وظل ملازما للفراش في مستشفى حكومي ادخل اليه لتلقي العلاج فيه .
لم يجد عم  الفتى الذي استلم امانة اخيه الا ان يبحث له عن مرافق يقوم على رعايته في المستشفى  ويقف على خدمته لاسيما وان عم الولد كبير في السن والفتى بحاجه الى من يراعاه  لاسيما وانه لايستطيع ادارة شئونه بنفسه , فوجد شاباً سعودياً لم يتجاوز سن السابعة  عشرة من عمره وعاطلاً عن العمل كلفه بتلك الاعمال مقابل 200 ريال اسبوعياً  .
العم ترك ابن اخيه للشاب ولم يعلم انه تركه لذئب بشري , حيث استغل الشاب ضعف  الرقابة في المستشفى وعجز الفتى فسول له الشيطان ليقوم بفعلته المشينة .
فقام  مساء البارحة وفي ساعة متأخرة من الليل بإغلاق باب الغرفة وتكميم فم الفتى ثم قام  بإغتصابه , الفتى التزم الصمت حتى صباح اليوم عندها طلب من المرافق ان يجلب له بعض  الحاجيات من الخارج ليطلب على الفور الطبيب المسئول عن حالته ويبلغه بكامل التفاصيل  فماكان من الطبيب الا ان ابلغ ادارة المستشفى التي بدورها طلبت من رجال الامن القبض  على الشاب ليتم تحويله مباشرة الى الشرطة التي قامت بالتحقيق معه ليعترف في الحال  بجرمه الشنيع .

 :evil:  حسبي الله عليه خائن الأمانه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 11 و6 دقائق مسائاً:

درجة  الحراره /19مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 63  %

سرعة الرياح / 5 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه 
الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطييكم الف عااافية ..*

*شمعة تحترق ..*

*أبو طارق ..*

*ملكة سبأ ..*

*مجهوود طيب ..*

*مراسلين متميزين*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

